# RoM Charakter wird nicht auf der HP angzeigt?



## BigSnakeEater (4. Juli 2009)

Hy Leutz bin neu hier und hoffe mal das ich auch in den richtigen Forum gepostet habe...

Ein Kolege hat mirt das Tool empfohlen habe es mir dan auch gleich von Buffed gezogen instaliert und gestartet habe mein Buffed daten im Login eingetragen und Rom mit den tool gestartet... 
dan das Spiel beendet und mein Carakter  (Bigsnakeeater) worde mir im Tool unter Rom auf gelistet ...
wenn ich aber jetzt auf daten senden klicke kommt kurz ein schwarz rotes Fenster und nix passiert. also gehe ich auf die HP von Buffed und dan zu Carakter hinzufügen und nichst passiert....

was mach ich falsch...
Ich habe Vista und sonst kein Problme daten ins netz zu senden oder zu empfangen...

Sorry für die schreib fehler habe LRS...

Bitte um schnelle antwort danke im voraus...

PS: wenn so ein Thema schon da ist sorry habs nicht gefunden...

Cu Big


----------



## BigSnakeEater (4. Juli 2009)

SO habe doch noch was gefunden aber das hilft mir nicht weiter .... 
*F: Mein Charakter wurde zwar übertragen, jedoch werden keine Rüstungsgegenstände angezeigt und ich seh ihn nicht in meinen mybuffed-Einstellungen.
*A: Überprüft bitte in den Addon-Einstellungen ob für die jeweiligen Charaktere auch der BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist. Die Einstellungen findet ihr im Charakter-Auswahlschirm im Spiel unter dem Button "Addons". 
**NEU* A: Stellt bitte sicher das Eure Addons alle auf dem neuesten Stand sind. Manche Addons in älteren Versionen verhindern die korrekte Ausführung des BLASCProfilers. *

Den ich habe mir ja die neuste Version von der hp gezogen...
und jetzt schreibt er auch Profildaten erfolgreich übertragen ...
ja wo sind sie den????

*lol*

Bitte um Tips


----------

